# Prête pour l’explication : trop perçu Pôle Emploi



## Marjolaine 1 (20 Octobre 2022)

_bonjour_

ce matin  msg de pole emploi pour un trop perçu 
je sais en mars ils m’ont versés 264€ , que j’ai mi de côté car je savais que c’était une erreur 

et bien non ils me réclament un trop perçu de juin juillet 2020 

la javais un doute sur la somme car en juillet 2020 j’étais  en fin de droit donc recalcule de mon are et j’ai pas compris leurs calculs donc j’ai fait confiance pour ce mois la 

donc ce mois ci ils m’enlèvent directement le trop perçu de mars  ( sans explication ) de mon are je touche donc 120 € 
et la ils me réclament 127€ de 2020 en me disant vous pouvez étaler la dette 

pffffff franchement c’est quoi ce bazar 

mon amie payait un trop perçu depuis plusieurs mois , la au chômage partiel, la personne du pôle emploi se penche sur son dossier et constate une erreur, ils viennent de lui rendre un peu plus de 2000€ !!

comment peut-il y avoir ta d’erreurs de leur part qui nous mettent dans l’embarras 

j’appelle leurs services cette après midi


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Perso ça me surprend pas .... Pôle emploi fait sans cesse des erreurs , il donne pour reprendre

J ai une amie pareil pôle emploi lui réclame une grosse somme en trop perçu


----------



## Titine15 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ou la la une fois ils m'ont réclamés 5500 euros car j'étais en congé maternité et la sécurité sociale n'avait pas transmis l'information à Pôle emploi. Le problème c'est que la sécurité sociale ne m'a pas payé mon congé maternité car j'étais au chômage donc j'ai dû rembourser Polemploi et la secu ne m'a pas indemnisé car le délai était dépassé. Pour ce qui est de mon activité dassmat à chaque fois qu'ils m'ont indemnisés j'ai dû rembourser donc maintenant je ne m'inscris même plus quand je perds un contrat. Bon j'ai de la chance il est remplacé de suite ou dans les 2/3 mois


----------



## Mimipoupina (20 Octobre 2022)

Il y a 4 ans ils m'ont réclamé un trop perçu de 8000 € !!!!! J'étais dans tout mes états... la conseillère me fixe rdv pour 15 jours tard en me demandant de bien regrouper tout mes contrats et attestation employeurs depuis 10 ans tout ça pour que la veille du rdv elle m'appelle pour l'annuler en m'expliquant qu'ils venaient de voir qu'en fait il y avait eu des "doublons" et que finalement c'est eux qui me devaient 1200€ ! Pole emploi c'est la cata !


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Octobre 2022)

il font toujours des erreurs,moi j'ai dû remboursser deux fois 2000€ entre 2015 et 2016 aucune explication rien nada faut rembourssé point barre! et là cette fois ci encore hier je reçois un mail de mise en demeure pour une somme de trop perçue alors que je n'avais reçue aucun paiement, j'ai bien dit de déduire sur les prochaines allocs et ça pas était noté d'après la dame au tél

c'est le bordel chez eux!!! ils commencent vraiment à me taper sur le système


----------



## papillon (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

j'ai eu des trop perçus aussi il y a longtemps de ça, un de trop et j'ai appelé pour avoir des explications car ras-le-bol
leur explication : c'est le logiciel.. j'ai poussé ma gueulante en leur demandant s'il y avait des humains dans leur boîte pour contrôler les conneries du logiciel
c'est exaspérant tous ces trop perçus, c'est un véritable problème mais rien ne change


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Je deteste POLEmploi...
Perso 2 fois sur 3 où je touche une ARE (ce qui est rare de toute façon), à un moment ou un autre on fini tjrs par me dire que c'était un trop perçu et il me faut à chaque fois insister lourdement pour leur demander de verifier car cela m'etonne et à chaque fois ils finissent par me dire que ah oui il y a avait un doublon donc c'est OK, pas de trop perçu à rembourser. 
C'est extremement pénible.
Je les soupçonne de le faire justement dans le but de nous dissuader de faire valloir nos droits d'ARE.

Ce qui est certain c'est que si une ARE tombe alors que ça te semble une somme trop importante ou indue, mieux vaut la mettre de côté en attendant de voir s'ils la réclament et oui ça peut être 2 ans plus tard et du coup au moment où justement tu as besoin de cette aide qui alors risque d'être emputée du trop perçu...

Est ce que j'ai déjà dit que j’exècre POLEmploi?


----------



## Marine35 (20 Octobre 2022)

J’ai été victime de leur fameux trop perçu également en plein 1er confinement. J’ai utilisé tous les recours sans succès. Je refusais de « rembourser » mais je m’y suis résolue après le 2eme courrier AR me menaçant de poursuites en justice. Actuellement j’ai un complément et j’ai franchement pas confiance. Ils m’ont fait 2 versements à 2 jours d’intervalle: 134€ puis 28€


----------



## Moumoune14 (20 Octobre 2022)

Je vais peut-être poser une quéstion idiote, mais qu'est ce c'est un " doublon".


----------



## Capri95 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Doublon du mot double une feuille de salaire, un contrat, une attestation d'employeur et là c'est la cata avec pôle emploi..
Je devais 1300 euros de trop perçus, il m'ont effacer la dette. 
Mais j'ai du fournir un tas de papier de nos dépenses personnelles avec mon mari. Crédit, eau, électricité, assurance voiture, assurance logement, feuille de salaire des deux.
Bref un Bazard sans nom, mais j'ai eu gain de cause.


----------



## Nini82 (20 Octobre 2022)

Il y a quelques années  en arrière,idem... je perd des contrats.. je m'inscris... et ils me réclament prêts de 3000€un truc de malade.mais biensur on a beau tout éplucher avec eux... faire une réclamation... on a tord,et savent très bien nous embrouiller le cerveau avec leur calcul,surtout quand on ne comprend rien du tout... donc à partir de là... c'est   fini... je ne plus rien à faire avec eux,et je fais au mieux pour trouver des contrats... c'est incroyable tout ça !!!


----------

